# Sally Jewell



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

This is worse than when Bill Clinton appointed Jamie Rappaport Clark director of US Fish and Wildlife Service. Jamie is now President and CEO of Defenders of Wildlife.

http://www.defenders.org/board-director ... committees

Land Rights Network
American Land Rights Association
PO Box 400 - Battle Ground, WA 98604
Phone: 360-687-3087 - Fax: 360-687-2973
E-mail: [email protected]
Web Address: http://www.landrights.org
Legislative Office: 507 Seward Square SE - Washington, DC 20003

Stop Sally Jewell Interior Secretary Senate Confirmation, Call Now!

Your Senators will be home the next week plus. Call both your Senators
at (202) 224-3121

*Background: Stop Sally Jewell for Secretary of Interior*

Obama Interior Nominee Jewell Is Extreme Greenie, Call Now!

If you like new National Monuments and Wilderness areas, Sally Jewell
will make you happy.

If you like Interior Secretary Salazar's Wildlands Secretarial
order, you will love Sally Jewell who will grab huge amounts of
Federal land and set them aside as "Wildlands".

This is a back door attempt to bypass Congress by creating more
"Wilderness" without Congressional approval. This "Wildlands"
Secretarial order will also include vast amounts of private land for
the Obama Administration.

If you like Interior Secretary Salazar's "Bluewater Secretarial
Order then sit on your hands and do nothing. Jewell will lock up
dozens of rivers without Congressional approval.

***Please Forward This Message To At Least 10 Others Today!***
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --

-----Background: Stop Sally Jewell from becoming Secretary of the
Interior.

From the Wall Street Journal: (March 7, 2013)

"A Jewell Who's Rough on Jobs As CEO of retailer REI, the incoming
secretary of the interior was on the radical extreme, using investor
dollars to wage open green activism.

- By KIMBERLEY A. STRASSEL

- In naming Sally Jewell as Interior secretary, President Obama
lauded the REI boss as a woman who "knows the link between
conservation and good jobs." Tell that to Kevin Lunny.

Mr. Lunny runs an 80-year-old California oyster business that had the
bad luck decades ago of being enclosed in a federal park. On Monday,
as Ms. Jewell polished her acceptance speech, a federal judge ordered
the business evicted. Among the organizations working hardest to
destroy the livelihood of Mr. Lunny and his 30 workers was the
National Parks Conservation Association. Ms. Jewell is vice-chairman
of its board.

The press is just wild about Sally, feting the president's nominee as
everything to everybody. She's never held office. She's the CEO of a
successful outdoor retailer. She's a woman. She started as an oil
company engineer. She is a "committed conservationist." What's not to
love?

- - -Enlarge Image (There was a picture here we could not send)
REUTERS

Kevin Lunny, owner of Drakes Bay Oyster Company, hugs longtime worker
Lupe Guadalupe Arriago after learning the government will not renew
his family's lease in Inverness, Calif., Nov. 29, 2012.

Far from a creative choice, Ms. Jewell is just the newest addition to
Mr. Obama's second-term team of loyal ideologues. It is in fact Ms.
Jewell's (relatively unknown) history on the environmental fringe, and
her liberal policy prescriptions, that surely made this an easy Obama
call.

The president knows he can rely on Ms. Jewell to do for the federal
government exactly what she's done at an activist level: Lock up land,
target industries, kill traditional jobs.

There are companies that strive to be environmentally responsible. And
then there is a different category of firms altogether-those on the
radical extreme, which use investor dollars to wage open green
activism. REI is among these.

Ms. Jewell, who joined the REI board in 1996 and rose to CEO in 2005,
has been central to campaigns that have squelched thousands of jobs in
the name of environmental purity.

REI, for instance, actively supported the Clinton-era Roadless Area
Conservation Rule, which in 2001 locked up a third of all national
forests, dealing another blow to logging and mining.

When former Washington Gov. Christine Gregoire in 2006 announced she'd
fight the Bush administration's effort to inject some flexibility into
the rule, she held her press conference at REI's headquarters, flanked
by Ms. Jewell.

"We develop them, we log them, we mine them-we lose those assets
forever," complained Ms. Jewell at the event. REI's well-heeled
clientele ultimately got 58 million acres of "pristine" walking
trails; Western loggers got to tell their kids they no longer had a
job.

REI's bigger influence, however, has come from funneling money to
radical groups via the Conservation Alliance, a foundation it created
with Patagonia, The North Face and Kelty in 1989. Ms. Jewell was
lauded by the group in 2010 for committing REI to giving more than
$100,000 a year to this outfit.

The Conservation Alliance maintains a list of the "successes" it has
notched via the dollars it sends to militant environmental groups like
Earthjustice. In the past few years alone that list has included "77
oil and gas leases halted" in Utah, 55,000 acres put off limits to oil
and gas jobs in Colorado, the destructions of functioning dams, and
the removal of millions of new acres from any business pursuit.

The Alliance is particularly proud of its role in getting the Obama
team in 2012 to lock up half of Alaska's National Petroleum
Reserve-set aside 90 years ago specifically for oil and gas. Rex Rock,
the president of the Arctic Slope Regional Corporation, which
represents the economic interests of the Inupiat Eskimos, wrote that
the decision will "cripple the lone economic driver for our
communities," and make the Inupiat "exhibits in an outdoor museum."

The NPCA, when it isn't destroying oyster farmers, has filed lawsuits
attacking power plants and waged campaigns to ban off-road vehicles
and snowmobiles in park lands. Ms. Jewell, on the board since 2004,
was there for many of these efforts to kill jobs and restrict park use
to those whom the NPCA approves. These are the very parks Ms. Jewell
will oversee as Interior secretary.

As for Ms. Jewell's own views, here's what she took away from her time
at an oil company, as described in a 2007 Forbes interview: "I would
say I just really have a good fundamental knowledge of what happens
when you drill for oil. What happens when oil gets in a creek? How do
you deal with that? What are the environmental challenges? What's the
water quality in the community? These are all things that, when you
see them on the ground, you recognize that there is a cost to
consumption."

What might also have qualified Ms. Jewell for the nomination is her
open support for an idea of great interest to this administration. "I
know tax is a dirty word, but if we were paying a carbon tax that
accounted for our impact on greenhouse gases, that would in fact
change our consumption," explained Mrs. Jewell in 2009. She's
certainly an Obama fan, donating $10,000 to his re-election. No word
if she's sent an equivalent check to Mr. Lunny, or the Inupiat.

"She knows that there's no contradiction between being good stewards
of the land and our economic progress," raved Mr. Obama in announcing
her. Ms. Jewell's history is instead proof that she believes no such
thing.

*Write to [email protected]*

End of Wall Street Journal Article.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- -

-----*You can help stop Sally Jewell* from taking control of the
National Park Service, Fish and Wildlife Service and the Bureau of
Land Management. She will also have control over huge land issues, all
Endangered Species issues and the Land And Water Conservation Fund
(LWCF). She will have a lot of power to destroy jobs and rural
communities. She will have huge powers over Eminent Domain and
Condemnation of private property. And she will use it.

Stop Sally Jewell Action Items:

-----1. Please forward this message as widely as possible. It would
help if you send it to your whole list.

-----2. Send e-mails, faxes and make phone calls to the Senators
listed below. Ask for the person handling the Sally Jewell Secretary
of the Interior nomination.

-----3. Call, fax and e-mail both your Senators. They can both be
reached at the Capitol Switchboard at (202) 224-3121. Ask for the
person handling the Sally Jewell Interior Secretary nomination.

-----Your Senator can stop Sally Jewell. He can put a hold on the
nomination. All he or she must do is promise the Leadership that he or
she will object or filibuster Sally Jewell's nomination.

These Senators are especially important to stop Sally Jewell from
becoming Secretary of the Interior.

*Key Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee - Republicans* -
All Senators can be reached at (202) 224-3121. Note: When sending
e-mail to these staff members below, they have an underscore between
their first and last name. There is no underline in the e-mail
address, just the underscore.

ALEXANDER, LAMAR (TN), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-3398

BARRASSO JOHN (WY), Brian Clifford, [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: -202-224-1724

COBURN, TOM (OK), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-6008

COLLINS, SUSAN (ME), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-2693

CORKER, BOB (TN), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-0566

CRAPO, MICHAEL (ID), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-1375

ENZI, MICHAEL (WY), Staff: -- [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
fax: 202-228-0359

FLAKE, JEFF (AZ), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-0515

GRAHAM, LINDSEY (SC), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-3808

HATCH, ORRIN (UT), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-6331

HELLER, DEAN (NV), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-6244

HOEVEN, JOHN (ND), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-7999

INHOFE, JAMES (OK), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-0380

LEE, MIKE (UT), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-1168

MCCAIN, JOHN (AZ), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-2862

MURKOWSKI, LISA (AK), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-5301
[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>

PORTMAN, ROB (OH), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:rob_lehma[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-9558

RISCH, JAMES (ID), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-224-2753

SCOTT, TIM (SC), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-1048

THUNE, JOHN (SD), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-5429

VITTER, DAVID (LA), Staff: [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>
-- fax: 202-228-5061

SCOTT, TIM (SC) (Newly appointed). Call the Capitol Switchboard at
(202) 224-3121 to reach his office. Ask for the person who handles the
Sally Jewell nomination. If no one has taken that position yet, as for
the Chief of Staff. Ask for their e-mail address. You can fax Senator
Scott at (202) 228-5143. His personal phone number is (202) 224-6121.

Here's a reminder list of some of the land grab threats including
National Monuments the Obama Administration as talked and written
about. Sally Jewell is the perfect person to implements these huge
land grabs.

-----*New Endangered Species Act Land Grab* based on habitat for the
*Sage Grouse* that could take over millions of acres of like the
Spotted Owl

-----*New National Monuments;*
-----*New National Blueways program *
*-----National Wildlands land grab;*
-----New Wilderness study areas;
-----Treasured Landscapes Initiative;
-----America's Great Outdoors Campaign;
-----New BLM Land Use Planning/Wilderness expansion; and
-----Expansion of the use of Eminent domain and Condemnation.
-----Expansion of funding for the Land and Water Conservation Fund.

Easter Break and later is a big opportunity for you. Don't miss out.
Take action now.

Chuck Cushman
American Land Rights
(360) 687-3087 - [email protected]
<mailto:[email protected]>


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Jewell confirmed by Senate by a vote of 87 yea, 11 nay. Hoeven and Heitkamp both voted in favor.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

indsport,

The roll call vote was today at 5:00 pm eastern time or 4:00 pm central time.

http://democrats.senate.gov/2013/04/10/ ... -interior/

You posted here at 4:51 pm central. Time lapsed 51 minutes. You must have been watching this nomination closely, sitting on the edge of your seat.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

No Shaug, I merely try to stay informed by checking the roll call votes at the national or state level once a day. If the television is on in my home during the day, it is tuned to CSPAN, the ND House or Senate or a business channel.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom, I have been trying to figure out what you are tracking.

Maybe this????

http://www.merpa.org/Documents/2013%20L ... tement.pdf

And this???????

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/s338

Only a seven percent chace of passing.

Some more bad news. Senator Max Baucus is hanging it up next year. :beer:


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom,

I thought you might find this article interesting.

http://www.rangemagazine.com/features/s ... cattle.pdf

Especially this part........

The Environmentalist

Jewell is as green as REI. Besides being on the board of regents of her alma mater, the University of Washington, Jewell helped found and is immediate past president of the Mountains to Sound Greenway, a 1.5-million-acre greenbelt program on the Interstate 90 corridor across Snoqualmie Pass. In 2009, Jewell won the Rachel Carson award from Audubon. Audubon, of course,
was Pew Charitable Trusts' fiscal pass through for $14 million to gin up "hunter and angler" support for the Clinton Roadless
Initiative. And National Journal reporter Catherine Hollander speculated in February that Jewell might "unite environmentalists
and sportsmen."

Jewell is also vice chairman of the National Parks and Conservation Association (NPCA), joining its board the same year
(2005) she became CEO of REI. NPCA, of course, has been a primary plaintiff in "regional haze" litigation to regulate (or
close) coal power plants hundreds of miles from any national park.

So what do you think Tom? Against coal fired plants and working to unite enviro's and sportsmen???????? Sound familiar????

And, let's not miss this little tidbit about Audubon. Some are of the opinion that the Audubon Society should be able to purchase real property in North Dakota. Is that a good idea, buying a large enough chunk and then making it roadless or off limits. Some sportsmen will fall for this suckers program because they believe they are physically fit. For most, they should take a frying pan with, because if they shoot something way back in there, they will have to sit down and eat it right there.


----------



## Branf6don (Jun 18, 2013)

indsport,


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

That entire first post just made me want this lady in office. That oyster company needed to be closed down, no one should be allowed to operate where they were, the government got their removal correct. And "wilderness" areas like the BWCAW in Minnesota are OPEN TO HUNTING. I hope she adds milliins of wilderness acres. This could be the best (only?) good thing obama has done.


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

Some sportsmen will fall for this suckers program because they believe they are physically fit. For most, they should take a frying pan with, because if they shoot something way back in there, they will have to sit down and eat it right there.[/quote]

PLEASE tell me you are joking. You are complaining about a group that wants to have large unfragmented tracts of native habitat?!?!?!?!?!?! Wth??? Its every true sportsmans dream! I'm really beginning to wonder what your angle is on all this.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

shaug said:


> For most, they should take a frying pan with, because if they shoot something way back in there, they will have to sit down and eat it right there.


That sounds Badass!

Let me guess Shaug.....you are a road hunter. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PJ said:


> shaug said:
> 
> 
> > For most, they should take a frying pan with, because if they shoot something way back in there, they will have to sit down and eat it right there.
> ...


A former member here said Shaug was a North Dakota Farm Bureau representative. I don't know, I just took his word for it. I do know that Shaugs frame of mind is, if your not a farmer/rancher you are not worth whizzing on. He thinks federal money, state money, all money should go to ag and ag only. Sportsmen are way at the bottom of the barrel just before habitat. He belongs to United Sportsmen so he can keep track of the enemy.


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

Plainsman said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > shaug said:
> ...


After the words he's been puking up I wouldn't be surprised by this one little bit. Guess I was right in wondering what his angle was.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

So Sally's not a radical,,,shaug is? :lol:


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

PJ said:


> shaug said:
> 
> 
> > For most, they should take a frying pan with, because if they shoot something way back in there, they will have to sit down and eat it right there.
> ...


I doubt he even road hunts.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I would love big tracts of land and hiking miles away from others but and a big but is she was appointed by Obama and he has not had one good apointy why would he start now?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> I would love big tracts of land and hiking miles away from others but and a big but is she was appointed by Obama and he has not had one good apointy why would he start now?


I was thinking along the same lines. We are caught between two groups of radicals. Radical left like Obama, and radical right like Shaug. God help us.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Bullmoose Sportsmen and Sally Jewel are talking about fully funding the Land Water Conservation Fund. (Federal Legislation 1965)
Notice in the article they left out the dollar amount. $900 milillion. They claim the LWCF doesn't cost the taxpayer a single dime?
If the taxpayer believes that, is it wonder they are $17 Trillion in debt.

November 1, 2013October

Contact: Jared Mott - [email protected]

Bull Moose Sportsmen's Alliance Pleased with

Interior's Conservation Vision

Washington, DC-The Bull Moose Sportsmen's Alliance is proud to support the
conservation agenda set fourth by Secretary of the Interior Sally Jewell in a
speech at the National Press Club yesterday, October 31st. Secretary Jewell
addressed a packed house of reporters, Department of the Interior employees, and
representatives from throughout the conservation community. She highlighted the
importance of many of the issues facing sportsmen today, from how the government
shutdown affected hunters on public lands to establishing the next generation of
conservation leaders.

The Secretary also called for full funding for the Land and Water Conservation
Fund. Despite nearing the fifty-year anniversary of its original creation, the
LWCF has only been fully funded once. Because the revenues that make up the
LWCF come from royalties paid by offshore oil and gas drillers, LWCF does not
cost American taxpayers a single dime. However, projects aimed at securing
access to the outdoors have been funded by LWCF in nearly every county in every
state across the country.

"We were happy to hear that the administration is still so supportive of
LWCF," said Bull Moose Sportsmen's Alliance Director Gaspar Perricone. "Fully
funding LWCF is one of the easiest ways to increase access to quality hunting
and fishing opportunities for sportsmen across the country. We stand with
Secretary Jewell in calling for this fund to receive the allocations that were
intended when the law was passed almost fifty years ago."

Secretary Jewell also highlighted the administration's goal of approving 20,000
megawatts of renewable energy being produced on federal public lands. With
plans for all kinds of energy development, both renewable and non-renewable
however, the Secretary insisted upon a balanced approach that protects the most
valuable and most cherished of our public lands. Highlighting this approach,
she also announced her first Secretarial Order. This order will ensure that as
development moves forward on DOI lands, proper mitigation is considered and
accomplished on a landscape level.

"Sportsmen have been talking about a balanced approach to energy development on
public lands longer than just about anyone," said Perricone. "Without proper
mitigation on a landscape level and the opportunities it will protect, a huge
economic engine that is driven by hunters and anglers could begin to sputter.
Understanding how development impacts wildlife and habitat beyond a localized
area is critical to the future of hunting and fishing on public lands."

[1] [2] [twitter.gif] [3] [envelope.gif]

Bull Moose Sportsmen's Alliance ~ PO Box 3394, Idaho Springs, CO 80452 ~
(303) 534-2855

References

1. https://www.facebook.com/BullMooseSportsmen
2. https://twitter.com/BMSAlliance
3. http://www.bullmoosesportsmen.org/contact-us-2


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

The primary source of income to the fund is fees paid to the Bureau of Ocean Energy Management, Regulation and Enforcement by companies drilling offshore for oil and gas. Additional minor sources of income include the sale of surplus federal real estate and taxes on motorboat fuel.

http://www.nps.gov/ncrc/programs/lwcf/lwcf_act.pdf is a link to the language establishing the fund.

You decide whether the taxpayer is paying a dime. I know I am not.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

H. Thomas wrote,



> You decide whether the taxpayer is paying a dime. I know I am not.


Simply a play on words. The money currently goes into the US General Treasury. Somebody is trying to divert it away into their coffers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> H. Thomas wrote,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sort of like the money our Game and Fish gets goes into the general treasury then the thieves in the legislature get to tell them how much they get.

As far as someone is trying to divert it away into their coffers that's true of all special interests. Especially agriculture, which hits the taxpayer directly. Well, the income tax payer that is.

Back to the original thread of Sally Jewell. If she is liberal I don't much like her. If she gives some to sportsmen and doesn't knuckle under to the animal rights anti hunters I can forgive her.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

shaug said:


> H. Thomas wrote,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That somebody is Congress. They keep taking that money and using it in the general budget instead.

As to where the money comes from, none of my tax money (other than the tax on motorboat fuel) is used for the program. It is not a play on words.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

indsport wrote,



> That somebody is Congress. They keep taking that money and using it in the general budget instead.


Congress is in charge of the purse. However, they are barraged everyday with need.

The difference between a helping hand or an outstretched palm is a simple twist of the wrist.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shaug I think the money our State Game and Fish gets should stay where the hunters want it and not be taken and put in the general fund. The only reason to put it in the general fund is so that it can be plundered by special interests that have puppet legislators. Do you really think the guys paying motor boat fuel tax want that money going to corn subsidies??? Do you think the tax on offshore drilling is meant for ocean monitoring and management or do you think it was meant for agriculture? The tax was imposed for specific purposes not for other grubby hands. If it goes to the general fund then all should come back out and go for intended purposes. 
Example: where did our legislature use the tobacco money meant to offset related health care problems? How much went to the Devils Lake outlet to offset problems caused by agriculture????? I think some went to education. It would appear out legislature is very inept at handling money other than hording it for friends.


----------

